# Cheap school identification labels?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Mabels Labels, Olivers Labels, etc are bloody expensive IMO! Does anyone have a good frugal solution for identifying clothing? Right now I use a permanent black marker but am hoping for a cleaner looking way to id my daughters belongings. We have a brother label maker which I can use fir certain items such as lunch bags, but I'm not sure how else to id her shoes, besides the reliable ugly black marker.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

My mum used to put a black "X" on the sole of the shoes - they often don't wear away very quickly...


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I used the Mabel Labels when there is a promo code, usually 20% off. However, I have found the Black Sharpie is the fastest, and most economical way. I have tried using other labels for clothing, and the wash off quickly. 

There are iron on ones from Regal that were pretty cheap, (50 for about $10), but I hated ironing them on. The other way to get the labels a little cheaper is I would put the full name, and cut the label in half so one would have the first hame, and other item the last name. 

Apparently, there are also ones that you can put through your printer (laser)that works on clothes, but I haven't found it yet. If I find them, I'll point, until then, I'm using my sharpie.


----------

